Ask HN: What is your favorite motivational video? - x____x
======
mindcrime
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRB6m4VdeJQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRB6m4VdeJQ)

------
pictur
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0PYcCsL6o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0PYcCsL6o)

